# ANTS in my bunnies cage!



## Holland_Lop

Today I noticed an Ant in my bunnies cage. Spring has arrived, and with that many unwanted insects. I normally set out ant traps to avoid these critters, but I am hesitant to do so because I wouldn't want to harm my bunny. Any advice as to how to keep these insects out of my bunnies territory this spring? He has a large bunny condo with blankets and a litter box on his first floor. 



Thank you!


----------



## Baby Juliet

Ant is one insect that can live with rabbits. Ants like rabbit hutches because they are nice dry places to set up colonies. If you keep disturbing them like brushing daily all the cracks they'll move. The rabbits usually don't bother them. Try to elimateany good antnesting areas. Unless they are wood eating carpenter ants they not a problem.

If you have ants in your indoor cage then you have a problem.


----------



## Holland_Lop

I probably should have specified. I do have an indoor cage, so the ant that I found was in fact in my house and in his cage. I was afraid the ants may be attracted to the bunny droppings or the hay that is in his cage. I only found one, but my question was whether or not I can put out ant traps without being worried that it could harm my bunny.


----------



## Niomi

I had problems with ants and used food grade diatomaceous earth, or "Perma-Guard", which I bought on line. It worked great for ants, and contains no chemicals. I have also coated my rabbit pellets with it to rid my rabbits of tapeworm, and it worked for that. It looks like flour, so you don't want to use too much and create dust in the air.


----------



## soitsmelissa

What do I do, I have ant in my indoor rabbit cage?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

If you just see one ant, it's probably an isolated incident and not to worry. Take the ant out of the cage. Ants will occasionally find their way indoors, it doesn't mean you have an infestation. Just keep an eye out for more


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Diatomaceous earth, food grade worked for me. The diatoms act like tiny spikes, making the ants very uncomfortable to move through them - lethal if the ants ingest it. Avoid getting diatomaceous earth on your bun though, could make him feel quite itchy. You can also rim the cage perimeter with cayenne pepper - nowhere that your bunny can access, though!

Also, make sure that all uneaten vegetables are removed, and not allowed to rot... rotten food would attract ants quickly. 

Hopefully this was just a lone ant on a walk!


----------



## Bunny-Benard

There are hundreds of ants in my indoor cage... What do I do?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Bunny-Benard said:


> There are hundreds of ants in my indoor cage... What do I do?



Well I would start by getting the rabbit out of there. Take the cage outside, hose it off. Then find out why and how so many ants are getting in your house. Maybe you have some cracks along the window sills where they're getting in? Also, don't leave any sweet things out that ants like to eat.


----------



## Bunny-Benard

I've cleaned the whole room using bleach and boiling water twice now, and both times ants have been everywhere.
There is no where else for my bunny to go, just can't get rid of these ants!!


----------



## rabbitlife

You can buy fly tape, which works with any insect and they just get stuck to it which wouldn't happen to your bunny.


----------



## Bunny-Benard

Thanks! Going to have to try all these different preventions and see which works best for us!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

First line of defense is to do a perimeter treatment outside as that is where they are coming from--all the other suggestions are good so I haven't anything to add other than finding out where they are getting in and blocking their ingress.


----------



## Bunny-Benard

I don't want to use any kind of ant powder outside as my bunny enjoys playing outside and likes to taste everything. I'm going to try most methods to see what works best for me, I live in the UK and we have a small circle ant killer that gives off a sweet sense, when the ants crawl into the circle it kills them. This is great because it can't harm my bunny as the powder is inside the circle and he can't get into it.


----------



## My Bunny Drake

Can I put corn meal near my bunnies cage? Whenever I lift his litter box there is a colony of ants.


----------



## Preitler

What would that corn meal be good for?


----------



## My Bunny Drake

Ants love it but they can’t digest it so they end up dying. I read online that corn is bad for bunnies, what’s a good ant trap I can put near his cage without him getting hurt?


----------



## Preitler

Well, about that:
https://www.peststrategies.com/pest-guides/ant-guides/cornmeal-vs-ants/



> We hate to burst your bubble (and that's the only thing exploding here), but these rumors just simply aren't true.
> 
> In reality, cornmeal doesn't react this way when ingested by ants. In fact, this grain is just plain food to these insects—not much different from the usual diet of an ant—and spreading cornmeal across the corners of your home will only worsen your ant infestation.



Corn isn't a healthy diet for bunnies, but it doesn't hurt them fast, that's more of a long term issue or making them prone to digestion problems. Whole kernels can ruin their teeth pretty fast though.

If possible I would put the hutch feets in a bowls of water, with a little dish soap, pour really hot water over the spot wwhere they are plentiful, or powerwash the hutch.


----------



## My Bunny Drake

Okay thanks!


----------



## April LD

To help get rid of the trail, safe for buns, use a 50/50 water/distilled white vinegar mix and spray. It will kill the ants, kill off the "sent" of the trail, and it's ok for the bun. Outside same, but it will not keep them away if you have something that is attracting them. 
I have used, baby powder, hear you can use flour and cornstarch...it sticks to them and eventually they can't move and die, then you can sweep it up and it's gone.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Lionheadloady

I would probolbly elevate the cage so the ants have a harder time getting in if you can’t move it. Also you could maybe change the spot of the litter box as then the ants won’t want to potentially be in the open.


----------



## Lionheadloady

Also I would have a company come as they know how to take care of the infestation and keep your pets safe. Hope this helps! Best of luck!


----------

